# Who’s restoring schwinn Banana seats ?



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 30, 2022)

I’m looking for someone who can restore a couple banana seats for me is there anybody out there?


----------



## KevinM (Aug 30, 2022)

Joe Crawford 
What colors are you needing?
I have some already done. I will take cores in a partial payment.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 30, 2022)

joe does great work i had him do a few


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2022)

Joe Crawford is by far the best and most reliable. Honest as they come.


----------



## chiefyo (Sep 20, 2022)

Can you tell me how to find Joe?
I would love to get in touch with him and have him redo a couple seats.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 20, 2022)

chiefyo said:


> Can you tell me how to find Joe?
> I would love to get in touch with him and have him redo a couple seats.



mdg4001@gmail.com


----------



## nick tures (Sep 21, 2022)

chiefyo said:


> Can you tell me how to find Joe?
> I would love to get in touch with him and have him redo a couple seats.


----------

